# Teich wird neu angelegt



## wuugi83 (16. Juli 2012)

hallo erstmal heiße sebastian (28) und noch recht neu hier, 
 bin gerade dabei den gartenteich meiner oma zu übernehmen da ich sowieso fast die ganze gartenarbeit dort übernommen habe ....(2000qm Garten )

*die vorgeschichte:*

so die letzten 20 jahre wurde der teich mehr oder wehniger lust los vorsich hin dümpeln gelassen, er ist zu gewuchert mit __ teichrosen und aus den ehemals 1,8 m an der tiefsten stelle  waren gerade mal mal max 35 cm wasser tiefe verblieben dank teichrosen und faulschlamm .

das damalig unter beratung gekaufte teichfilter system war nen 40l druckbehälter mit biokugeln also nicht mal eine minimal anforderung dafür zahleiche fische 80 goldis usw.... ende vom lied es sah an warmen tagen scheußlich aus hinzu ist die teichrand bepflanzungen zu riesen büschen mutiert die sich unmengen wasser am tag rausgezogen haben .
die damalig gewälte teichfolie hat 20 jahre uv strahlen nicht gut verkraftet (spröde rissen,brüchig...)
war die letzten jahre kurz vorm sommer immer beschäftigt den tgeich zu flicken und wieder aufzu füllen habe bestimmt 100 kartuschen kleber vervbraucht und zich qm folie .... 

der teich hat eine L form maße ca 12 mal 4 mit zwei tiefen stellen 1,8 m und 1,5 m und der zipfel ist 6 mal 4 meter lang rechtflach auslaufent von 60cm auf 30cm 

*zeitnahe:*

nun gut dachte ich mir im letzten jahr das geht so nicht mehr ..... wasser raus .... da stand man nun vor einem haufen teichschlamm mit steinen versehen durchwurzelt von teich/seerosen ...es war kein durch kommen möglich ..... 
nun dann lass is es machen dachte ich mir und wurde von 5 firmen sitzen gelassen es war schon juni 2012 bis jetzt  die 6. firma angefangen hat zip zap mit dem bagger war das gröbste auch schon erledigt .

wieder muste überlegt werden folie oder gfk?
folie geht schnell und heute ist noch langlebiger relativ günstig
gfk ist mein täglich brot (bin bootsbauer) also material zu ek langlebig und für alle zwecke modifizerbar oder änderbar ....
oder gfk wegen zeit mangel machen lassen 80 € pro qm nehmen die ...

da dieser sommer ehr als feucht zu beschreiben ist (für gfk verarbeitung ungünstig) und das jahr schon recht weit vorrangeaschritten ist entschied ich mich für folie mit flies darunter 300g/qm
der folien man der firma sagte mir es wären ca 130 qm teichfläche und 160 müste ich abnehmen wegen dem verschnitt etc....

filtersysteme nach einiger recherche sind zu teurer um sie für diese größe kaufen zu wollen ist zumindest meine meinung 
nun baue ich mir ein 4 oder 5 tonnen system mit uvc usw zur unterstützung da ich auf eine art selbst regulierung des teiches setzen will 

*für den besatz* sind nen paar goldis (15st)  vom alten teich und kleine koi's vorgesehen (dachte an 40 st) die ich von nem bekannten güstig beziehen kann hobby züchter soviel ich weiß

*bepflanzung * im wasser wollte ich hauptsäclich schwimmpflanzen  und zwergseerosen verwenden  ( __ froschbiss __ hornkraut muschelblumen wasserhyazinthe krebsscheren ) am rand etwas __ schilf und __ Sumpfschwertlilien

so mal sehen wie alles anläuft morgen kommen sie zum modelieren nächste woche montag kommt die folie rein 
bin für fragen kritik und verbesserungen dankbar bin halt noch neuling in sachen teich 
ps..werde ab morgen mal fotos schießen und hochladen ......


----------



## Michael der 2. (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Hi Sebastian

Das hört sich ja übel an. Da hast du wohl die einzig richtige Entscheidung getroffen. 
Fische belasten das Ökosystem sehr, sodass ich nicht denke, dass du wirklich ohne Filter "bei so vielen Fischen" auf Selbstreinigung setzen kannst. Bei einem reinen Pflanzenteich geht das schon.

Zu deiner Grundinformation solltest du auf alle Fälle die Grundlagen (https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/forums/72/) durchlesen. es gibt sehr viel falsch zu machen, dass du ohne diese Infos fast immer etwas falsch machen musst, wenn man einfach mal so einen Teich baut. Sicherlich ist der Standort schlecht, wenn der Teich über die Jahre so zu geschlammt ist. Das ist nicht normal, glaube ich... evtl. zu nah an Bäumen, das bedeutet Nährstoffe im Wasser, das bedeutet Schlamm im Wasser und das bedeutet wiederum Pflanzenwucher. Oder Wasser von der Wiese drum herum hinein laufen und reicherte das Wasser mit Nährstoffen an. Dazu lies aber erst mal die Grundlagen. 

__ Schilf (oder meintest du __ Rohrkolben (oder ist das vielleicht das gleiche???)) kann sich durch Folie bohren, sicher ist GFK da auch empfindlich. Informier dich vorher mal darüber.

Grüße Michael


----------



## katja (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

hallo sebastian :willkommen im forum

der geplante besatz erscheint mir trotz des relativ großen teiches viel zu hoch :?
aus den 15 goldis werden in nullkommanix wieder 150 und 40(!!!) "kleine" koi werden ziemlich schnell große fressschweinchen.... 

ansonsten: halte uns mit deiner planung auf dem laufenden, hier springen so viele leute rum, die ahnung haben und dir *vor* nem fehler sagen "stop"!


----------



## Zacky (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Hallo Sebastian.

Da hast Du dir aber ein schönes Stück Arbeit ausgesucht. Ich habe gerade mal versucht dein Teichvolumen zu überschlagen und komme auf < 70 qbm. Ist das so halbwegs richtig? Kannst du bitte mal eine Skizze machen, wie wir uns das L mit den Längen und Breiten vorstellen müssen!?

Deine Pflanzenbestückung bei der zu erwartenden Größe und dem Besatz, ist deutlich zu klein, wenn sich das System selbst regulieren soll. Ich denke, dass wird schwer umsetzbar.

Wie weit bist Du denn mit der Planung überhaupt? Zeitplan, wann Folie kommen soll und so weiter. 

Ich würde Dir im Falle des Filterbau, zumindest schon mal Bodenablaufe empfehlen, die ja als Erstes in den Teichboden müssten.


----------



## wuugi83 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

also ein 4 kammer system baue ich auf jeden fall oder vieleicht 5 
 denke nen  vorfilter macht sinn  dann bürsten und hel x unbewegt und bewegt .... aber alles eigenbau ... die preise sind zum teil ja unverschämt und viele wollen inefiziente filter medien einem andrehen ..... nur die 10% regel werde ich nicht einhalten den nach meinen berechnungen sind es ca 75000 liter je nach dem was für rechner benutzt wird, und nen 7500 filter ist mir viel zu groß und oberirdisch ( was nur in frage) kommt nicht vom platz angebot hin

mittwoch kommt der gärtner zum abtransport des aushubs am montag also in sieben tagen kommt der folien mensch ......soweit zur bekannten planung 

also pflanzen waren nur mal so in den raum geworfen da sich die letzte bepflanzung also teuflisch herausstellte ... will soweit wie möglich ein festes verwurzel im teich verhindern (gebrantes kind) daher schwimmpflanzen und zwergseerosen 

zum standort bäume sind schon in der nähe und zwar ca 15 meter am bach entlang riesige papeln zu dem wurde nen kirschlorbeer viel zu nahe an den teich gepflanzt der nun 4 meter doch ist der kommt aber wech ... das schlimmste waren eben die seerosen 85% der teichoberfläche waren zu und unter wasser das selbe bild hinterm garten haus ist ein friedhof also __ tannen bepflanzung .... meine oma hat bisher immer das moto vertreten lass men wachsen ohne jemals nen markanten still oder eine optik zu erreichen die man wirklich haben möchte ...

foto's folgen ........


----------



## wuugi83 (16. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

in sachen besatz : 

goldis könnten auch weck ..zum nachbarn .. bzw der __ fischreiher ist öfters mal da und hat unsere populationen noch nie wachsen lassen  .... die koi's ob nun 30 0der 40 werden muss man doch schon suchen in einem solch großen teich .... denke werde erstmal mit wehnigen anfangen und dann mich langsam ans maximum steigern bis ein gleichgewicht vorherscht...

die pflanzen sind schon zum teil im wachstum in wannen __ froschbiss krebsscheren __ hornkraut  muschelblumen ..... 

so lade gerade bilder auf den rechner nur irgentwie läst sich die räumliche dimension nicht einfangen


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*



> ....vorfilter macht sinn dann bürsten und hel x unbewegt und bewegt .... aber alles eigenbau ... die preise sind zum teil ja unverschämt und viele wollen inefiziente filter medien einem andrehen .....



Also die Bürsten kannst du weglassen DIE sind ineffizient, 

weil: veraltet und die Reinigung ist eine undankbare Arbeit 


aber interessantes Projekt, freue mich schon auf den Besatz 

Und auf die Bilder vom Bau


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

hier mal nen paar schnapschüße.... eins ist vom hallen dach man sieht nur nicht viel

das muss alles noch in form und tiefe gebracht werden der regen die letzten tage läßt alle konturen verschwinden


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

(hihi pennes mit messers und pulens.... ) tippen denken und auf die rechtschreibung achten ist nicht mein ding wenn alles auf einmal komm
t deswegen schreibe ich auch nie mit großbuchstaben ... nun ja wer fehler findet kann sich sicher sein das er es besser kann ... hehehe (gibt aber keinen finder lohn ) 

hmmm bürsten hab ich schon waren nen schnäpchen (20 stück 15 x 60cm edelstahlkern 12 euro)  aber werde sie bei zu großem reinigungs aufwand raus schmeißen bzw wenns der dampfstrahler nicht schaft ....


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

habe bei der reschtschraipunkg nichts beanstandet,

wollte dir nur mitteilen bzw. empfehlen, dass du die Bürsten weglassen kannst!!! 

kannste ja wieder verticken an einen Ahnungslosen


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

war auf deine signatur bezogen ...hab aber wieder was gelernt .... ich nehme eh alles locker der alltag streßt schon genug... 

hier noch mal nen schwung fotos ...der wall vorm teich der rest der wiese und meine oma(84) am boot putzen ...hehe ....


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

kann ich den direkt den ersten filter mit hel x 12 oder so bestücken hab auch noch altbestände solche kuststoff biobälle dinger ca 300l ..

war heute noch im fachladen ....(war sehr enttäuscht ) die hatten ja mal gar keine ahnung und nichts da nur fische zu überhöten preisen als ich meine ca liter zahl nannte wurde nur noch gestammelt ...sowas versteh ich echt nicht ... er wollte mir dann __ störe andrehen ... hel x kannte er nicht mal er meinte ich soll seine matten kaufen und sie mit der schere zu würfeln schneiden .... dann sprang ein sehr netter kunde des ladens dem verkäufer zu hilfe und meine ich muss ne mindest 10% volumen filter anlage bauen und wenn dann nur unterirdisch .... nun ja was solls ...


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Achso, die Signatur ist ein anderes Thema 

aber "pennes mit Messers und pulens" check ich trotzdem nicht, woher kommt das?

welchen Tiefgang hat das Boot denn? macht sich bestimmt auch gut im Teich 

Haha Fachhandel 
die Biobälle kannste bestimmt noch im Filter unterbringen oder für was anderes verwenden !

Nach der Vorabscheidung kannst du theoretisch den Bioteil anschließen, Wird hier öfter gemacht..


----------



## wuugi83 (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

das ist ne biga 23 ks ...
biga ist unsere baureihe 23 fuss lang und ks ist nen kiehlschwerter mit nen tiefgang mit ca 65 schwert schenk nen meter bei bedarf raus  die bring ich morgen nach berlin .. und meine uma putz nen 29 fuss schiff nen neubau tiefgang 105 cm  der geht morgen bzw gleich in die schweiz an den bodensee .... bauen alles aus holz bis auf den rumpf den fertigen wir in gfk 


der spruch kenn ich aus m einer jugend weil jeder mieint alles mit nem s dran ist gleich die mehrzahl pizzas taxis usw


----------



## zAiMoN (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Achso, sehr geil und interessanter Beruf  ! 

Und der Spruch ist auch sehr sehr guttoll


----------



## Zacky (17. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Hi. Ich nochmal...

Ich habe jetzt deinen Thread mal wieder überflogen und möchte Dir noch ein paar Gedankenanstösse mitgeben.

Die Sache mit den Bürsten hat Simon ja schon gesagt, brauchste nicht mehr nehmen, da viel zu aufwändig und ineffizient. Eine gute Vorabscheidung in Form einen Siebfilters bzw. Trommelfilters, wenn es was kosten darf, ist unbedingt empfehlenswert.

Die 10% Filtervolumen sind schon ganz richtig, wenn man sich Kois halten möchte und dann auch irgendwann nicht auf die Besatzdichte achtet, aber bei guter Vorabscheidung, was das A & O ist, reichen auch 5 - 7 %, jedoch meistens in Kombination mit einem vernünftig ausgeglichenen Pflanzenfilter bzw. Pflanzenanteil.

Wenn du deinen 75000 l Teich nur über die Filteranlage und ein paar Seerosen filtern möchtest, solltest du über einen zusätzlichen Pflanzenfilterteich nachdenken, wo dann die notwendige Bepflanzung vorgenommen werden kann. Du ärgerst Dich in 2 Jahren über deinen Teich, weil du nix siehst, nur grün und zu viele Algen die Überhand gewinnen.

Auch hatte ich Dir ja schon in meinem ersten Beitrag geschrieben, dass Bodenabläufe sehr sinnvoll sind, da diese auch die Reinhaltung des Teiches um ein deutliches Maß erleichtern. So geht der Schmutz über die Schwerkraft in die Vorabscheidung und kann so recht zügig und ohne viel Aufwand aus dem Kreislauf entsorgt werden.

Der Einsatz von Helix ist gut, derzeit gängig ist aber wohl eher das 14er. Für das Helix brauchst du ja dann die Medienauflagen im Filter, wenn du die einzelnen Kammern reinigst. Da habe ich bisher nur was bis zur 14er Größe gefunden.

In deinem Falle würde ich die 2. Kammer mit Schaumstoffmatten bestücken, um noch eine gewisse Feinfilterung zu erzielen und dann Helix.

Auch der Hinweis des Kunden beim "Fachhändler", dass die Filteranlage unterirdisch sein sollte, ist auch begründet, denn im Winter kann dir die Anlage schnell zufrieren. Hast du sie im Erdreich, hast du eine gewisse natürlich Wärmedämmung, die natürlich noch durch zusätzlicher Dämmung nach oben und zur Seite hin verbessert werden sollte. Allerdings ist es wirklich traurig, dass dir ein Fachhändler keine vernünftigen Aussagen geben kann.

Soll alles nur gut gemeint sein, also bitte nichts falsch verstehen, aber 75000 l Teich und 30-40 Kois, auch liebevoll Wasserschweine genannt, brauchen etwas mehr Aufwand um sie gesund und lebhaft zu halten. Was ist mit Bodenabläufen, Oberflächenskimmer, Einströmdüsen, ggf. Seitenabläufe!? Wenn die nächste Woche die Folienbauer kommen, müsste so etwas alles fertig sein. :?

 entweder sehr guter Filteraufbau auf bio-mechanische Weise in entsprechender Größe oder eine Kombination zwischen bio-mechanisch und pflanzlich natürlicher Filterung  sonst baust bei Zeiten wieder um und dann wird es ätzend...


----------



## wuugi83 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

danke für die tipps .... 

so einiges werde ich wohl beherzigen ...anderes wie unerirdische dinge sind leider nicht zu machen.... werde wohl auf eine kombinations lösung ausweichen .... binn halt mehr oder wehniger leihe und hab gleich son riesen teich anne hacken .... 

in sachen bepflanzung werde ich mich wohl noch eingehend in lesen müssen und am ende ausprobieren den meinungen gibt es wie sand am mehr 

morgen kommen sie zum abtransport und zum form geben ...hatte heute mit der schüppe mal angefangen damit die wissen was sie morgen machen sollen der alte teich war durch weck nur schrägen und rund ... ich plane nun zwei bzw drei stufig ihn anzulegen und im grunde drei becken (senken) zu erhalten eines rund 1,8 m tief 3 stufen  das nächste 2 stufen mit 1,4 meter tiefe  ehr oval gehalten und der zipfel am gartenhaus habe ich heute um 60 cm gekürzt aber dafür eine gleichmäsige tiefe von ca 80 cm auf 3 meter die seiten werden etwas steil ansteigent 

dort plane ich für das nächste jahr nen bachlauf ca 5 meter lang ... wie geasgt nächstes jahr erstmal dieses projekt stemmen ....

was würdet ihr mir empfehlen den teich bei bedarf aus dem bach zu speisen oder per schieber eine 400qm dachfläche (regenwasser) anzapfen ? an dem bach sind felder angrenzent und bin mir nicht sicher was die bauern da drauf hauen ... kunstdünger .. gift... jauche ...etc .... die dach fläche spühlt mir sand und eventuell dort wachsenes __ moos ein....

es gibt noch ein bohrloch ca 12 meter tief was man reaktiveren kann  nur neben an ist der friedhoff ..ob das besser ist ?


----------



## wuugi83 (18. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

der gärter hat heute morgen abgesagt wegen krankheitsfall.... er will aber bis spätestens samstag fertig sein da montag die folie kommt ...

wetter aussichten sehen ganz gut aus .... 


buddel nach feierabend jeden abend schon selber im am  und um den teich herum .... 
wenn er sich noch lange zeit läst bin ich fertig ...

habe mir doch boden abläufe zugelegt die werde ich zwar erst nicht nutzen können aber sie liegen schon mal und kann später noch mir was zur umrüstung überlegen wenn das mit der kombilösung nicht klappt


----------



## wuugi83 (23. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

update :

so heute war der gärtner da hatte aber nicht mehr viel zu tun .....
die lange wartezeit habe ich zum buddeln und  formgeben genutzt 

morgen kommt die folie (freu) endlich ist land (wasser) in sicht .....

die pflanzen wachsen wie verrückt in ihren becken ... filter ist in bau und der siebfilter auch .... bruchstein ist bestellt ... erstmal 5 t. feuerwehr zum teichfüllen kommt auch die tage 

fotos mach ich morgen mal um euch nen bissel was zeigen zu können


----------



## wuugi83 (24. Juli 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

so folie liegt und nen bissel is auch drin (ca 5h __ wasserschlauch und pumpe im bach) .... steine kommen morgen denke am wochenende mach ich den teich voll und nehme den filter in betrieb  ... die bepflanzung kommt nach und nach


----------



## wuugi83 (27. Aug. 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

so lange ist es her bin aber schon nen ganzes stück vorran gekommen .... ist aber noch einiges an arbeit.... die pflanzen müssen noch wachsen 
derzeit sind  3seerosen drin ca 20 krebsscheren knapp 100 litter __ wasserpest 10 kg tausenblatt 4kg wasserlinse usw desweiteren wachsen gerade 60 tannenwedel an so wie __ bachminze __ schwertlilien wassergras papyros usw usw 

wasser war ca 3 wochen lang gift grün ... tag für tag wird es besser sichttife von ca 1,4 m ... das wasser hat nen leichten braunstich 

zum frühjahr kommt noch ein schwerkraftfilter 4 ibc 's und tauch uvc und rohr pumpe 35k L/h
der jetzige filter wird dann nur noch über 2 skimmer gespeist


----------



## wuugi83 (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

hallo lang ist es her hatte viel um die ohren musste mich bei einigen dingen des besseren belehren lassen ....(gepumpte filter sind käse) (ne bessere vorfilterung is die halbe miete)(2,5kw die stunde geht auf dauer nicht gut)(die goldfische müssen raus)

werde im frühjahr einen neuen teichfilter instalieren in eigenbau .... 
hab mal ne kleine skizze gekritzelt über die zulauf verrohrung und wollte mal wissen wie ihr diese aufteilen würdet... ba's liegen schon an den tiefstenpunkten 
nun solte man die skimmer in die nähe der ba's setzen ? 

vorplanung für gfk tank's : 
was für maße scheinen euch für ideal ? (cm...Liter)?
eventuelle späterer trommler einbau geplant 
ein edelstahl tank für tauch uvc's ist geplant / durchlauf uvc in 110mm ist mir zu teuer bei 4 zuläufen  
1* absatzkammer 
2*je grob/fein filter 
2* helix kammern belüftet
1* pumpen kammer 

ist dieses ausreichend ? ich dachte pro kammer zwischen 600 und 800 liter, verbunden über 110 oder 150 vieleicht auch 200 rohr jeweils mit boden ablauf in den angrenzenden bach zur reinigung

 fragen und verbesserungs vorschläge bitte zu mir .....


----------



## Zacky (11. Dez. 2012)

*AW: Teich wird neu angelegt*

Hallo Wuugi.

Was meinst du mit aufteilen? Jeder Abnehmer, als BA und Skimmer sollte mit eigener Verrohrung bis zur Absetzkammer gehen. Also sozusagen, alle 4 bzw. 5 Rohrleitungen in die Absetzkammer. Die Skimmer sollten entweder in Strömungsrichtung liegen, sofern Einströmdüse vorhanden sind oder halt ganz einfach in Hauptwindrichtung. Mache die Skimmer nicht zu dicht beieinander sondern lasse beiden Skimmern ihren Ansaugbereich.

Die Filtervolumengröße sollte dann bei 6 Tanks/Behälter schon bei 750 l liegen, damit du auch genügend Platz hast um die Filtermedien rein zu packen. Du musst ja immer berücksichtigen, dass du nur einen Teil des Behälters nutzen kannst, da unterhalb immer noch die Medienauflage ist.

Ich würde so an sich denken, dass der Filteraufbau ausreichend ist. Beim späteren Umbau auf TF würde ich die Absetzkammer trotz allem stehen lassen und den TF lediglich zusätzlich dazwischen stellen. (sofern der Platz vorhanden ist). Beachte bei der Vorplanung, dass die TF meistens nur 3 oder 4 Einläufe haben, so dass du die Verrohrung von Absetzkammer zur 2.Filterkammer schon entsprechend Berücksichtigung findet. Soll heißen, 3 x 110er Rohr als Verbindung sollte auf jeden Fall ausreichend sein. So schaffst du auch einen Durchfluss von etwa 30.000 l/h, was meiner Meinung nach gut ist. Wenn du alles alleine bauen kannst, würde ich die Edelstahlkammer für die die Tauch-UVC auch gleich als Pumpenkammer nutzen nud somit am Ende der Filterstrecke einbauen. Dazu brauchst du dann ja nur eine Trennwand (UVC/Pumpen) mit einplanen und einen Deckel für die Kammer oben drauf. (Killschalter für die Tauch-UVC nicht vergessen)

Das mit dem Enstorgen über den Bachlauf sollte man nicht machen und würde ich auch nicht so kund tun. Dann lieber irgendwo im Erdreich ein Sickerloch.


----------

